#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-26
<c_smith> bleh, Kubuntu really is slick, but I like Unity too, don't see why people don't like it, well, actually I do.
<c_smith> but this is the 15th time Kwin has crashed... >.< so it's time for Ubuntu.
<c_smith> also, Ipod support in Amarok is horrid with the current Kubuntu KDE version
<c_smith> be back in a while
<nathwill> enjoy :)
<ethan> i think a large part of the resistance to Unity is just b/c it is an immature project and people are also generally resistant to change
<nathwill> yeah, you see the same railing against gnome3
<ethan> my major concern is the inflating system requirements
 * nathwill nods
<nathwill> hence the leap to minimal+openbox
<ethan> a user-friendly interface design does not require high system requirements
<ethan> it requires good design, HIG
<ethan> i'm pretty excited about elementaryOS myself
<ethan> i think the underlying philosophy is absolutely right on
<ethan> regardless of where they take it
<ethan> i hope more distros emerge in a similar manner
<bkerensa> nathwill: Do you use Empire Avenue?
<nathwill> empire avenue?
 * nathwill agrees w/ the apparent promise of elementaryos
<bkerensa> nathwill: A Social Network Stock Market of sorts http://bit.ly/luWLZe
<nathwill> why does it have a price under your name?
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> because thats my value in the market
<bkerensa> everyone has a price
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i see
<nathwill> i hope the exchange rate is better than 1:1 or you're pretty cheap. ;)
<bkerensa> LOL
<nathwill> so i got that job
<nathwill> i'm pumped
<nathwill> probably be flying to sunnyvale for training in the next couple months
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 	(/dev/pts/0) at 20:22 ...
<bkerensa> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<nathwill> oh noes!
<bkerensa> cloud is waking
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> hope you're using kexec-tools
<bkerensa> too many root or sudo shells :D
<nathwill> it's so naptime... going home and passing out
<bkerensa> nathwill: tango down :P
<nathwill> i will, waiting for this sql query to finish
<nathwill> 6 min so far...
<nathwill> some chump dba forgot to add a unique constraint to this field, and the devs forgot to check for pre-existing records during insertion, so... gotta clean up a massive table
<nathwill> and i still don't know what hole in the app logic is getting these things in here, because i can't create a duplicate even if i try
<nathwill> yaaaay
<nathwill> it finished
<nathwill> ok... night all
 * bkerensa is listening to: DJ Khaled -  - I'm On One (feat. Drake, Rick Ross & Lil Wayne) - (1:56/4:58)
<MarkDude> Rick Ross- ggod look
<MarkDude> good
<MarkDude> bkerensa: should go for similar- nuthin like waering gold chain with your own face on it
<bkerensa> lol
 * bkerensa is listening to: Michael Jackson - Bad - Man In The Mirror - (0:12/5:19)
<bkerensa> Better MarkDude?
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> No
<MarkDude> Rick ross was just a coke dealer that became a rapper
<MarkDude> MJ touched little kids
<bkerensa> ;p
 * nathwill yawns
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> it's too freaking early to be up and about :(
<bkerensa> nathwill: Perhaps.... I only need to be awake for a hour to make one call then I'm going back to sleep (I was sick all night)
<nathwill> don't rub it in
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I'm not rubbing anything in.... I was up from 2am till now totally sick.... I thought I might have to go to the ER for awhile but luckily have pulled through
<c_smith> good morning.
<nathwill> well glad you're feeling better
<c_smith> who?
<c_smith> me?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> me
<c_smith> oh, I see.
<c_smith> 'tis already almost October? man, this year just flew by......
<bkerensa> yep
<c_smith> anywho, about 1 month away from having my monetary goal I want to reach before I get the parts for the PC I'm gonna build.
<c_smith> question on that: is Fry's Electronics a decent choice for parts?
<bkerensa> Yes
<bkerensa> They do price matching
<c_smith> cool
<Brian_H> make sure you know what you want when you go in though ;) their staff isn't as knowledgeable as you might hope
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://www.spi.dod.mil/lipose.htm <-- Secure Linux
<c_smith> yeah, I'm going in there next week to get a gauge of what I want and can get before I actually buy, and I'll bring a list of parts I'll need.
<c_smith> but thanks for the heads up on that.
<Brian_H> just sayin :) guy tried to sell me a fan/heatsink for a processor that was substantially under powered
<Brian_H> "oh yea this will work trust me"
<Brian_H> bkerensa: interesting reading now
<c_smith> in around 2 months I'll have the money, might be one month. depending on if my estimate is correct, either way, it's within 2 months
<c_smith> and I'm always sure to look at the actual packaging and see what the product actually is, rather than rely on salespeople. had too many buys that were junk not to.
<c_smith> plus, I'll likely run Ubuntu on the PC. ;)
<c_smith> anyway, I'll be idling for a while now, if you need anything from me, just let me know.
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> so we will be doing Release Party at PuppetLabs on Oct 13th I just got the thumbs up from our friends at PuppetLabs
<bkerensa> With such short time to plan I'm going to try and sort out some snacks/food although PuppetLabs will provide beverages
 * bkerensa starts mulling over who to reach out to for food 
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Yeah I just made a USB with the iso and am gonna check it out
<bkerensa> We may also have some release party shirts.... I'm reaching out to a company who was interested in paying for some :)
<c_smith> sounds awesome
<Brian_H> sweet I wish I could be there but I'll be Hawaii ;)
<bkerensa> Cool :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: Do you think you might be able to come?
<c_smith> hopefully, trying to get someone who can take me.
<c_smith> unfortunately, I don't know the Portland bus system well enough to want to risk trying to get there by bus.
<c_smith> do we have a page up for the event yet?
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you have a time to the release party yet?
<nathwill> will there be a pony?
<c_smith> bah, forgot I have school that day.... :(
<c_smith> granted I get out at around 11AM, it'd still be a stretch if it's too early
<bdmurray> bkerensa: you mean Thursday right?
<c_smith> bkerensa, it's likely I won't be able to make it, I have school until 11A, and there's only one guy here who can take me at that time, and he's the guy who does the grocery shopping, and the person who took me last time has work until 4 or 5 PM, so she won't be able to. be prepared for me not to come, but I'm gonna push as much as I can to come.
<c_smith> the guy who is the only possible one to take me also does most of the meals.
<c_smith> if it was a weekend, I'd have a better chance making it.
<bkerensa> Yeah :)
<bkerensa> Well PuppetLabs is a bit tied up
<bkerensa> but dont worry we will plan on something soon
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Yep Thursday (My bad)
<bkerensa> nathwill: I can play Pony by Ginuwine if thats what it takes to get you to swing by ;)
<nathwill> consider it mandatory :D
<nathwill> it can be our theme song
<bkerensa> heh
<c_smith> bkerensa, I honestly don't know how i'll make it on a thursday, weekdays are terrible for this type of stuff for most of us.
<bkerensa> nathwill: They have a projector so I can play He Man
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> if it was the saturday of, it would make it easier on most of us.
<c_smith> school=busy me on weekdays.
<bkerensa> c_smith: I know.... I dont make these dates :P 13th happens to be when release falls and I have no idea why Global Jam is on labor day weekend
<nathwill> oh noes. i changed my mind. i ain't coming
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> i owe he-man money
<bkerensa> I think Canonical has some odd ideas for scheduling things
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P
<c_smith> the previous Oregon release party fell on the saturday of.....
<c_smith> if I read the email correctly.
<c_smith> they didn't do the party on that day for these reasons, but they did it the saturday after.
<c_smith> bkerensa, take a look at the mailing list replies to that and you'll see what I'm talking about.
<bkerensa> Let me shoot an e-mail and see if I can schedule it for the saturday
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> that would make it more likely, but not 100%, but a heck of a lot better than thursday, which is when I have school.
<bdmurray> for what its worth saturday is less likely for me because of family obligations
 * bkerensa passed the Saturday pitch to PuppetLabs
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Understandable but I do got aim to please the masses and looks like people want a weekend thing
<bkerensa> Does anyone have a preference on time of day?
<bdmurray> I only saw 2 people say weekend I'm not sure how that equals masses
<c_smith> bkerensa
<c_smith> gonna check that.
<nathwill> i have thurs-fri off, so i'm down for whatevah
<nathwill> as long as i'm not out of town.
<c_smith> if anything, it'll likely be closer to the time the Jam was.
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Well I even prefer weekend so thats three :P almost everyone has a 9-5 so Thursday evening would be rough plus we would likely only get a hour or two
<bkerensa> Weekend is a negative
<c_smith> dang..... :(
<c_smith> that would almost certainly count me out,
<c_smith> school=me missing it.
<bkerensa> Friday, Saturday and Sunday PuppetLabs is booked
<c_smith> and there isn't another place you know of?
<c_smith> hate to have to ask that, but gotta cover all grounds.
<bkerensa> ttyl I gotta go to ER having a bit of a issue
<c_smith> bkerensa, if it would help, I call call Broadway Commons Coffehouse (the place I'm gonna suggest for a place for Willamette valley team member to hang out) and see if we could host this there, can't say they'd provide drinks for free
<c_smith> damn... missed the window. :(
<c_smith> this release party is not shaping up to be feasible for me..... :(
<nathwill> feel better bkerensa
 * bkerensa is back
<bkerensa> gonna wait a bit and see if I get better
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> OHSU is like atleast a four hour wait so idk calling doc see what she thinks
<c_smith> bkerensa, I hear ya, Doernbeckers and Shriners was always a long wait.
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> If I was at OHSU  right now I would not be out of there till like 7pm
<bkerensa> =/
<c_smith> but at least it's not the Social Security building, OHSU you at least have a chance at a small wait, Social Security is a guaranteed 1+ hour wait, check in, then another long wait.
<bkerensa> not really now days doctors are super concerned about malpractice
<bkerensa> so they run ever possible test
<c_smith> bkerensa, however unlikely it is, since it's a Thursday for the party, there's a chance I might make it, a slim one, but at least it's not nothing. wish I didn't have school that day.... bleh.
<c_smith> yeah, they do run a lot of tests out of that concern.
<bkerensa> plus it would take a hour for OHSU to get a Gastroentonologist on-site and a anethesiologist
<c_smith> don't mention that! I have a jaw operation coming up after I get these braces off! I don't like thinking about it!
<nathwill> :(
<nathwill> bloody mysql.com hacked
<c_smith> that sucks
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got a nice mysql 5.5 shirt from the MySQL community manager :D
<nathwill> you should tell him his site gave me malware and get me one too
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> when did you visit it?
<bkerensa> How did you get malware?
<nathwill> uh
<nathwill> i didn't
<bkerensa> ?
<nathwill> i'm just trying to stir up the appearance of malcontent so i can get a free shirt
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> not that i don't already have enough tech co. shirts
<bkerensa> I have 25+
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, don't expect to see me at the Release Party if it's thursday.
<c_smith> like I have said, it's a schoolday for me.
<bkerensa> I'm trying to plan for a weekend
<bkerensa> but it depends on what other venue I can find in Portland
<c_smith> yeah, I'd offer up Broadway Commons Coffehouse if I had called them and if I knew people could get to Salem for it.
<bkerensa> Yeah... Its hard enough getting people to come to Portland Metro area and the majority of the people live in Portland Metro
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: you around
<nathwill> yessir
<nathwill> hey, what was that url for the free s3 storage?
<bkerensa> aws.amazon.com/free
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> thanks mate!
 * bkerensa has a tablet available today for sale if you know anyone interested
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> what tablet, what price?
<nathwill> so can i use this aws stuff as a CDN?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> if you make a script to sync to S3
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> so s3 is really what i'm looking for
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> no
<nathwill> cuz i don't really need the rest of this.
<bkerensa> MaxCDN is
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i don't understand
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> EC2 is a VPS/Cloud Instance
<bkerensa> S3 is just web storage
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> well then...
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-27
<c_smith> yay! finally got a working Samba share! :D
<c_smith> the previous attempt I made, Windows couldn't connect, don't know about other Linux or Macs, but Windows at least can now connect.
<nathwill> haha! andoirc ftw!
<nathwill> we'll see how long the battery lasts like this
<c_smith> I have 2 high capacity batteries for this laptop, one is from my mother when she got rid of her laptop which thankfully was the same model as this one.
<bkerensa> OpenBox come to me!
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> morning all
<bkerensa> Hey Nathwill
<bkerensa> OpenBox ftw
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> yeah?
<bkerensa> across the boad
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> it's pretty sweet once you get the rc.xml and the menu.xml set up the way you like it :D
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Server Base with OpenBox
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> sweet
<nathwill> what're you using for a tray?
 * nathwill runs off to break
<bkerensa> adesklet
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P
 * nathwill returns
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I also installed CB for dual-boot on my laptop
<nathwill> oh yeah?
<bkerensa> yeah
<nathwill> you steal the .config dir for the openbox conf?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> it was configed out of the box
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> didnt have to do anything.... looks just like your setup
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> identical
<bkerensa> except for the wallpaper
<nathwill> i dunno what the default openbox config is for ubuntu
<bkerensa> no no
<bkerensa> on CB
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> oh
<nathwill> gotcha
<nathwill> yeah, that's a good thing. :)
<bkerensa> OpenBox on Ubuntu was fun.... I found a howto
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> nice
<bkerensa> kinda surprised CB doesnt offer a e-mail client by default
<nathwill> i like the keyboard shortcuts in CB, which is why i tend to steal the configs for other dists i use OpenBox on
<nathwill> well
<bkerensa> what do they want me to use Pine :D
<nathwill> no, mutt
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> mutt, w3m, moc, mc, identicurse
<nathwill> fugget about gtk sucka
<bkerensa> what do you use?
<nathwill> for mail?
<nathwill> claws-mail
<nathwill> with a different theme than the default
<nathwill> cuz the default is ugly as sin
<nathwill> but claws-mail has fantastic filtering and processing rule tools
<bkerensa> Hmm
<nathwill> i usually use that or thunderbird
 * bkerensa has to use Thunderbird.... LastPass Support, WiseStamp and other features
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i'm not at all a fan of evolution
<bkerensa> nathwill: What do they call the thunderbird package for CB/Debian?
<nathwill> icedove
 * bkerensa tried mozilla-thunderbird
<bkerensa> I thought so
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> yeah, icedove and iceweasel are the non-mozilla-branded packages
<nathwill> but it's the exact same software
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> nathwill: What are you using for music?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> deadbeef
<nathwill> depends on what you want
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> i use the last.fm client most of the time
 * bkerensa just installed rhythmbox
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> which has Last.fm plus everything else
<nathwill> i like deadbeef for simplicity and lightweightness, but the mpd+sonata combination is also very popular in CB community
 * bkerensa is kind of considering paying the monthly cost of Spotify
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> it's bloody retarded that their native linux client requires a paid account
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> their excuse is rubbish
<bkerensa> saying they dont know how to put in ads
<bkerensa> honestly though Premium was nice
<bkerensa> the offline mode for my phone and laptop
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> But now you have to have Facebook
<nathwill> yeaaaah
<nathwill> not so cool
<nathwill> slacker is good, and their new client has offline caching
<nathwill> but i don't think they have a native linux client
<nathwill> it's all done thru the browser
<bkerensa> nathwill: How do I update the right-click menu? It didnt automatically add thunderbird and rhythmbox
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> it never does, that's what's great
<nathwill> are you in CB?
<nathwill> or ubuntu?
<bkerensa> CB
<bkerensa> menu.xml?
<nathwill> settings->openbox->gui menu editor
<nathwill> or menu.xml
<nathwill> for the menu, i find it easier to use the gui (obmenu)
<bkerensa> uhhh
<bkerensa> derp derp
<bkerensa> why did it not add to the menu?
 * bkerensa edited the menu.xml and added a item and saved 
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> openbox --reconfigure ???
<nathwill> may need to reload it
<nathwill> i don't have to reconfigure after using obmenu, but you might need to if you do it by hand
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> cool
<bkerensa> just had to reload
<bkerensa> odd :P
<bkerensa> notably still some things that suck about LastPass
 * bkerensa uses 12-13 character strong passwords
<bkerensa> so if I ever nuke one of my boxes its a fun process of resyncing everything
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i bet
<nathwill> i just have a funky algorthim i run through in my head to generate the pass
<bkerensa> LOL
<nathwill> they're pseudo-random, and... between 10-20 char depending on the service
<bkerensa> well for most sites I use a 13 char strong pass
<bkerensa> then for like two or three things I use a similar 12 char strong pass (with a few changed chars)
<bkerensa> idk I imagine my pass and setup is more secure than most companies
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I'm behind three firewalls
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> yikes
<bkerensa> one at the gateway.... one at the router and another on my hub
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> although I think I might setup a server in our telco closet
<bkerensa> they have a rack in their but no servers
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> just phone stuffs
<bkerensa> In fact they have a weird vault of a thing that houses the phone stuff it looks like a safe with a front safety glass panel.... I think IntegraTelecom handles that though
<nathwill> interesting
<bkerensa> nathwill: We should grab sushi soon ;) I know a good place out towards your neck of the woods
<nathwill> hellz yeah
<nathwill> anything other than pasta, i'm down for
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> maybe we can get Brian_H to duck out for some sushi ;) Idk if Indianians like Sushi though
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> Alright perfect, we're in for the t-shirts Ben, let me know next steps?
<bkerensa> Thanks,
<bkerensa> Eric
<bkerensa> looks like we got t-shirts
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> for Ocelot release
<Brian_H> lol
<bkerensa> Shirts are expensive
<Brian_H> yes they are lol
<bkerensa> I told them $23-24 a pop
<bkerensa> and they were like so $300 or $2000
<bkerensa> I said I estimate around $250
<nathwill> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/from-desert-to-web-bringing-dead-sea.html
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa is hating Google right now
<bkerensa> finally
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> their smtp is constantly down
<nathwill> you should host a mail server of your own!
<nathwill> then you can spend time hating yourself!
<tgm4883> I am literally doing this guy's job today https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGS2tKQhdhY
<nathwill> that is the best movie ever
<tgm4883> agreed
<bkerensa> nathwill: For redundancy local hosting of a mail server is unfeasible
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I sent a mail to the list asking for Feedback on the Ocelot Release Party.... I'm thinking waiting a week or two after the 13th might be good
<bkerensa> It would help me out too because I'm still working to get stuff ready like t-shirts
<bkerensa> and food
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea that might be better
<bkerensa> BTW!
<tgm4883> at least doing it the weekend after, not during the week
<bkerensa> IF ANYONE IS GOOD AT THE GIMP AND WANTS TO HELP DESIGN SHIRTS LET ME KNOW
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Eucalyptus will be sponsoring our t-shirts
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you might want to be a little more specific
 * bkerensa is still looking for a food/snack sponsor
<bkerensa> tgm4883: More specific?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> <bkerensa> IF ANYONE IS GOOD AT THE GNU Image Manipulation Program AND WANTS TO HELP DESIGN SHIRTS LET ME KNOW
<tgm4883> fixed
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> cause you could get a lot of unwanted help from people good at the gimp
<bkerensa> nathwill: How do I launch TweetDeck on CB? :)
<nathwill> tweetdeck?
<nathwill> isn't that an adobe air app?
<nathwill> ^bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> so ya just need to install adobe air and then install tweetdeck
<bkerensa> I have
<nathwill> ok
<bkerensa> but how do I make it launch from menu.xml
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> what command do you use to launch it at cli?
<nathwill> i don't really know much about adobe air
<bkerensa> I have no idea
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> i think you just put in the command for adobe-air with the application as parameter $1
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> google is not helpful in this regard
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> --> /opt/TweetDeck/bin/TweetDeck
<bkerensa> should be command
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> but tweetdeck went somewhere weird on CB
<bkerensa> and I cannot find it
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> whereis TweetDeck ?
<bkerensa> nothing
<bkerensa> LOL
<nathwill> which?
<bkerensa> WAIT
<bkerensa> oooooo
<nathwill> which TweetDeck?
<nathwill> eh?
<bkerensa> I installed it on my laptop
<bkerensa> not on my desktop yet
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> ROFL
<nathwill> excellent
<nathwill> so you installed CB on multiple pc's? :D
<nathwill> woo hoo!
<bkerensa> umm yeah
<bkerensa> shh
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> pffft.
<bkerensa> dont want the Canonical overlords to hear about that
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> well, you see... it's really Ubuntu w/ Openbox... you see... *cough*
<thefinn93> https://imgur.com/ffUjp
<thefinn93> Looks like it's gonna be cloudy with a chance of Debian
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> http://edos.debian.net/weather/
<bkerensa> nathwill: icedove is weak sauce
<nathwill> it's... the same as thunderbird dude
<bkerensa> nathwill: Thats a negative ghost rider :P
<bkerensa> Its not syncing my Gapps labels
<nathwill> pfft
<nathwill> no comment
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> why cause you run your own mailserver ?
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> yep
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and what happens if Linode has an outage?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you lose mail :P
<nathwill> never happened yet
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> and besides... that issue exists with all service providers
<bkerensa> I had three outages in under a year with Linode
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Now mind you that was outages
<bkerensa> sometimes the entire host machine would somehow mysteriously lock up
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> which they did not consider an outage
<nathwill> where were you located?
<bkerensa> Even Linode's major fanboys dont suggest using a Linode for e-mail
<bkerensa> UK and Fremont
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> Fremont has a DC wide outage
<nathwill> i was in Fremont
<nathwill> weird
<bkerensa> and UK had issues
<bkerensa> yeah
<nathwill> still am in fremont
<bkerensa> Yeah oddly only half their host machines went down
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Linode doesnt explain much
<bkerensa> they did say it was DC wide but somehow it didnt effect all their boxes
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://status.linode.com/
<bkerensa> Your lucky
<bkerensa> Fremont has issues a lot
<bkerensa> I got downtime in Nov, May and Aug just in Fremont
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, that's weird
<bkerensa> I guess its better then the DC getting robber or exploding
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> ThePlanet had a DC explosion
<bkerensa> and their was a DC in chicago that got robbed
<nathwill> that's really cool
<bkerensa> http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2007/11/04/armed-robbery-at-chicago-data-center/
<nathwill> cut through an exterior wall... lmao
<bkerensa> LOL
<nathwill> http://schlem.deviantart.com/#/d3h7w7q
<nathwill> i'm going to start slapping these everywhere
<bkerensa> slapping them everywhere? As in make stickers?
<bkerensa> People who put price as $2 on CL for servers make me so mad
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> hello, got down to Fry's this morning, found out my original price range wouldn't cut it for the type of PC I want to build: a gaming PC.
<c_smith> $800-$900 is what I should be aiming for, not $500 with $200 as a cushion.
<bkerensa> -o
<c_smith> ayup, gonna be closer to Christmas when I get the money for it, possibly in January.
<c_smith> bkerensa, if possible, I'd like to run the parts list by ya and get your take on them.
<bkerensa> sure send it in pm
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> any luck on a space for the release party?
<bkerensa> still waiting
<bkerensa> these kinds of things take a month or so to setup
<bkerensa> and its still convention season
<bkerensa> PuppetLabs on the 13th was kind of a best bet consider location, space, amenities since people want a weekend I have no idea
<bkerensa> Some UG's pay a couple hundred a month just to have a place to do meetings
<bkerensa> like Nedspace membership
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Damn my site loads fast
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Ke4LL0hIc
<bkerensa> My page load times embarrass sites like AOL or Engadget
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Much props you guys have a fast site
<Brian_H> sweet :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Faster than Ubuntu.com or Redhat.com
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 4.3 second load time
<c_smith> I bet.
<bkerensa> Ubuntu.com 7 seconds and Redhat 6.7
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> not for long we are working on a revamp lol
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> You use a CMS platform?
<Brian_H> yea we will be using joomla
<c_smith> has anyone heard Dave-SB's version of Toccata and Fugue? pretty sick
<bkerensa> Brian_H: WHAT???
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Serious?
<Brian_H> yea for what we are doing its a better solution than the alternatives that were presented
<bkerensa> Joomla is like the most insecure CMS platform their is though
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Harvard used Joomla until they got hacked
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> doh
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> I'll have to tell the admins to lock it down
<bkerensa> yeah :)
<bkerensa> a lot of modifications :D
<bkerensa> atleast you didnt say "Were moving to PHPNuke"
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> hahaha this is very true
<c_smith> what is PHPnuke and why is it so bad?
<bkerensa> its a very old php based portal software :P
<bkerensa> imho the top three most insecure CMS platforms are PHPNuke, Joomla and Typo3
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> oh good, firefox 7 is out, was wondering when they were going to replace 6.02 ... it was getting quite old
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> Im still hoping FF makes major improvements in speed
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> well yea 6.0.2 is like what a week old? I mean comon! talk about a long release cycle
<c_smith> so the FF 7 update finally made it to the Update servers?
<Brian_H> oh not yet
<bkerensa> probably in a few hours
<Brian_H> not really looking forward to it breaking all my addons again lol
<c_smith> might as well check.... wonder if there's a way to check the build status.
<nathwill> and the award for the most secure cms platform goes tooo.... jekyll!
<c_smith> what about Mr. Hyde?
<nathwill> octopress?
<nathwill> well... i guess that wouldn't really work
<nathwill> cuz octopress is the more dapper of the two
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-28
<bkerensa> hmm
<nathwill> today is a very strange day
<bkerensa> nathwill: why so
<nathwill> crazy customers all around
<nathwill> and me without my bat
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> nathwill: Amazon Fire released today!
<nathwill> what the hell is that?
<bkerensa> a tablet
<nathwill> looking now
<nathwill> doesn't look too bad
<nathwill> price point is better than the nook
<nathwill> interesting
<nathwill> god mcr is a tool
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> you know *exactly* what i'm talking about
<nathwill> i just added his domain to my postfix header_reject list
<nathwill> i'm so sick of it
<bkerensa> nathwill: You wanna design the Ubuntu Oregon Ocelot shirt :)
<bkerensa> ?
<nathwill> you're kidding. i couldn't design my way out of a paper bag
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> ok then
<nathwill> my own mother refused to hang my kindygarten drawings on the fridge
<nathwill> i'm a hacker, i can't even match colors
<nathwill> i can make it *do* whatever, but can't make it *look* like anything... all my "designs" rely heavily on theft
<nathwill> so yeah
<nathwill> i'll design a shirt
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: This is an automated notice. Replies to this address will not be received. If you have questions, please contact Yahoo! Customer Care. For your protection, Yahoo! will never ask you to provide your billing information via email.
<bkerensa> Dear Benjamin Kerensa,
<bkerensa> This notice is to inform you that your Yahoo! Domains account has been closed due to nonpayment.
<nathwill> haha
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> awesome. you have a yahoo! domains account?
<bkerensa> I did
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> You guys offered free domains
<bkerensa> so I registered some
<nathwill> whaaa?
<nathwill> since when?
<bkerensa> and transferred them all out
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> haha
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> a lot of people do that w/ the 1.99 promo
<bkerensa> It was only like for a day
<bkerensa> over a year ago
<nathwill> that's nutty
<bkerensa> name.com did it once too
<bkerensa> yeah I hit godaddy every time they have a $1.99 promo
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and transfer to m favorite registrar
<nathwill> well if you already xferred out it sounds like you're not worried about the closure
<nathwill> who do you like to use as a reg?
<nathwill> i've heard good things about ghandi.net
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Namecheap.com
<bkerensa> they wont Lifehacker's Best Registrar recognition
<bkerensa> despite Godaddy offering free domains to customers who voted for them
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I pay $8.20 a year
<bkerensa> but they have deals all the time so its like $1.99 most of the time
<bkerensa> and two times a year they give tons of domain registrations away
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> but I have a GOLD acct so.... to get my pricing you have to have 50 or 100 active domains
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, i have nowhere near that
<nathwill> i think i have like... 5
<nathwill> not counting my work-related testing accounts
<bkerensa> well they only review once a year I think
<bkerensa> so they might downgrade me soon
<bkerensa> since I'm letting a lot expire
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I should be selling them but Im lazy
<nathwill> yeah, i just let them expire
<nathwill> i used to have one that i got top rankings for, but not at all related to what the site was about
<nathwill> little did i know that the domain was an actual thing when i signed up for it
<nathwill> so i got all kinds of crazy ass search terms showing up in my analytics
<nathwill> it was kind of hilarious
<bkerensa> I own BeaverJournal.com
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> oh jeez
<bkerensa> and PortlandOffline.com
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> City owns PortlandOnline.com
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I own so many domains still its not funny
<nathwill> yeah, i had badgerbait.net and got all kinds of crazy hillbilly queries from the south/midwest us
<bkerensa> Last year I tried to buy this one domain I wanted but damn domain squatter wouldnt sell
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I had a few people who were gonna help buy it
<nathwill> man f* domain squatters
<bkerensa> and we offered $5,000
<bkerensa> It was for a online game we used to develop
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> my personal domain still has a year but I think I might re-reg for 10 years soon
<bkerensa> just to lock it down
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> hey, there's a new Humble Bundle out, I's thinking of loading $25 bucks onto a prepaid card I have and getting it, for the bundle, and various other stuff.
<bkerensa> Humble Bundle?
<c_smith> the Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle, that's the new Humble bundle.
<c_smith> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<c_smith> you pay any price starting from 1 cent, and get a bundle of games.
<c_smith> sadly, the payment methods are Paypal, Amazon Payments and Google Checkout.
<bkerensa> I have no idea what that is
<c_smith> it's a name-your-price set of games.
<c_smith> like I said, the minimum price is literally at the minimum possible price in the US: one cent. and I don't know the maximum, but there's people who have paid $251 for this bundle. and you can say what amount goes to each of the charities and what goes to the devs.
<Brian_H> anyone here used landscape to manage workstations (does it do that)?
<c_smith> I myself have never used the term workstation in relation to anything.
<c_smith> and I do not know what Landscape is, apart from the landscape definition you would find in a dictionary.
<Brian_H> :) it's canonicals management interface
<Brian_H> similar to what rhel offers its customers
<Brian_H> basically I need to keep peoples systems working/updated etc and having a centralized place to do so that's easy to manage would be helpful
<c_smith> that would be useful for ya, then!
<bkerensa> I have never used Landscape
<bkerensa> cant be to hard though
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> thats what I was thinking
<Brian_H> just not sure I want to pay for it lol
<bkerensa> how much do they charge for a license?
<Brian_H> think 700/machine/year
 * bkerensa coughs
<bkerensa> Umm
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> How many machines?
<bkerensa> For $700 per machine per year you could hire a sysadmin?
<Brian_H> 4 right now, soon to be 6
<bkerensa> oh nvm then
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> + 6 servers
<bkerensa> What are you trying to accomplish?
<bkerensa> Just updates?
<Brian_H> updates and some form of a policy
<Brian_H> when to shut off screen, screen savers, passwords etc
<Brian_H> more so just for the users laptops/desktop is what we are looking for
<bkerensa> Make bash scripts and run cron jobs?
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> bleh, Firefox 7 STILL hasn't hit the update servers......
<Brian_H> are you really that eager for your addons to break? lol
<c_smith> what addons?
<c_smith> I haz no addons save for the default ones!
<bkerensa> I love mine addons
<c_smith> but frankly, Google Chrome is my default browser.
 * bkerensa uses a Referrer Spoof Addon and User Agent Changer
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> plus LastPass
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> but I rarely use FF
<bkerensa> I use Chrome for the win
<Brian_H> the show stopper for us is the click to dial
<c_smith> who here agrees that Google Chrome is a bit better than FF?
<Brian_H> if chrome had that I'd be all over it
<bkerensa> CLick to DIal?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Chrome is faster in loading and rendering but its cpu and memory consumption is often higher
<Brian_H> yup puts nice little icons next to phone numbers then I click it and it rings my phone and auto connects me to the nubmer :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> $100 to Migrate a vBulletin site
<bkerensa> Nice
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> Bkerensa, I never noticed that! thanks for the heads up on that.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Chrome spawns child processes and keeps one for every tab and every extension and it keeps them open even after the tab closes for awhile
<c_smith> hmmmm, interesting,
<Brian_H> I need a new laptop
<Brian_H> anyone have any suggestions? been a while since I've shopped
<bkerensa> depends what your going to run?
<Brian_H> linux, probably ubuntu
<bkerensa> Just Linux? or Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> any Windows I mean?
<Brian_H> would like something to test out the latest and greatest
<Brian_H> nah
<bkerensa> well they have come out with a few laptops that are pretty slim like a MacBook Air
<bkerensa> yet have good specs
<bkerensa> and they are rugged
<bkerensa> Dell Inspiron 14z's are nice
<bkerensa> I just got one today
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> I'll google it
<Brian_H> interesting and cheap too
<Brian_H> does it have nvidia ?
<bkerensa> If you want it
<bkerensa> customizeable
<Brian_H> oh I do ;)
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> I have the best luck with nvidia
<bkerensa> Heh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I wanna get a $700 GPU
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and throw it in a box and compute all day
<Brian_H> all day
<Brian_H> lol
<bkerensa> well forever
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I could crank out major workunits
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: beat me on WCG's Ubuntu Oregon Team
 * bkerensa shakes fist at tgm4883... Just wait I got something coming :P
<tgm4883> muhahahaha
<tgm4883> I haven't folded in a while now
<tgm4883> am I still winning?
<tgm4883> I was in the top 300 of the Ubuntu team
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Are u coming up for ocelot?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea as long as it's on a weekend
<tgm4883> and I'm here
<tgm4883> I'm assuming it's not going to be the weekend before or after UDS
<bkerensa> You going to UDS?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yep
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Sponsored or out of pocket?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sponsored
<nathwill> that's cool tgm
<nathwill> when's UDS?
<nathwill> and where this time?
<tgm4883> Orlando again
<tgm4883> Starts Oct 31
<bkerensa> tgm4883: What do they pay for?
<tgm4883> travel, board, there is a daily amount for food, travel to/from airport
<tgm4883> that's what I've heard from previous attendees
<tgm4883> I know travel and board is paid, although I'm staying an extra day and going to disney
<nathwill> rock.
<nathwill> never been to the east coast. i've mostly heard that florida is a hell-hole, but the person i heard it from is not known to be reliable
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I might apply next year.... Still waiting to apply for membership was gonna apply in October but I am still waiting on a couple people to provide testimonials so I will have to push it off another month.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-29
<nathwill> argh
<nathwill> damn all cryptic log files straight to hell
<c_smtih> g'day! :D
<c_smtih> how is everyone?
<bkerensa> good
<bkerensa> how are u?
<Brian_H> just got a roomba for the office, this thing is neat lol
<c_smtih> roomba? what's that?
<Brian_H> a robot vacuum
<Brian_H> its cleaning my office as we speak
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Outsourcing labor to a bot?
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> feels kinda like I'm living the in the jetsons right now lol
<Brian_H> yup cheaper and less exposure than a real person ;) hahhaa
<Brian_H> and its not going to take anything or require a key to come in after hours
<Brian_H> going to schedule it to run 3x a week :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How much did yours cost?
<Brian_H> this thing knows where its "home"/charger station is at too so when it gets low on juice it heads back and charges up then resumes
<bkerensa> I need to reach out and have them send me one
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> we got the latest edition + lifetime warranty so it was more than a non-lifetime warranty
<Brian_H> it was ~500-600 I think (I didn't buy it, someone else did in the office :) )
<bkerensa> and it does all your offices?
<bkerensa> or you have cubicles
<Brian_H> we have offices
<Brian_H> :) it deals with cables pretty well too
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> Can I make it auto start?
<bkerensa> like if I wanna put some carpet powder down?
<c_smtih> nice, nickname it Robo-vacuum!!!!
<Brian_H> yup you can give it times and a weekly schedule
<Brian_H> and it just goes back to the charger when its done/not needed
<c_smtih> you shall naem it ROBOVACUUM!!! nao! :P
<Brian_H> lol
<c_smtih> also, I'll be getting that Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle either today or tomorrow.
<c_smtih> I shall be enjoying a new RTS game. one unlike any of the others I have tried.
<c_smtih> bleh, I hate how my Router's range is so poor.....
<Brian_H> cat5e FTW :)
<c_smtih> yeah, I like that idea, but I can't have cables running through the hallway, or I'd lose a place to live and these guys would lose there license for proctor care. plus I move this laptop around so much, a cat5e Ethernet cord is useless to me.
<c_smtih> I believe you're talking about an ethernet cord, am I wrong?
<Brian_H> lol yes you're right
<Brian_H> but I'm pretty stationary at work
<Brian_H> home is a diff story though :)
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> =/
<Brian_H> so wifi has its place I agree with you
<bkerensa> Wifi is for the win
<Brian_H> bkerensa: you'll have to let me know how that lifestraw works
<Brian_H> it doesn't look like it filters metals, but in a survival situation thats the least of my problems ;)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I have a interview next week
<bkerensa> for a internship
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> of all things
<bkerensa> Well as a formality they are calling it a "internship" but essentially I'm just volunteering my time to teach basic and advanced ubuntu classes at FreeGeek
<saul_crowe_> are the classes free?
<bkerensa> yes
<saul_crowe_> sweet....sorry to butt in, just wanted to ask that
<bkerensa> saul_crowe_: No problem.... this is a open channel :D we enjoy it when people join in :P
<saul_crowe_> How many people usually attend and the demographic?
<saul_crowe_> Just curious, I work at a training company
<saul_crowe_> and thank you for the warm welcome, i appreciate that
<bkerensa> saul_crowe_: Unsure of the exact demo data but I know 15-25 people
<saul_crowe_> Woa!  Okay, this is cool
<saul_crowe_> i wanted to pitch an idea of teaching linux here
<saul_crowe_> ...to the owners
<saul_crowe_> Esp. with Windows 8 coming out, seems like they stole the KDE workspace
<saul_crowe_> or at least reverse engineered it to a degree
<c_smtih> they didn't steal the KDE workspace, they made an DE when they had devs with no creativity. at least in my opinion, so don't take this as fact necessarily.
<c_smtih> the KDE plasma desktop looks a heck of a lot better than Win8 imo
<saul_crowe_> Oh no doubt about that
<c_smtih> but Unity and GNOME3 are cool, too
<saul_crowe_> which is why they are modeling it after linux
<saul_crowe_> GNOME 3 is going to attract all the new people
<c_smtih> heh, shows how desperate MS is getting.
<saul_crowe_> everyone essentially has been trained in Unity simply by the smartphone
<c_smtih> haven't used Windows for more than 5-6 minutes in around 2 years.
<saul_crowe_> unbenounced to them of course
<saul_crowe_> yep, me either
<c_smtih> Smartphone? never really used one.
<saul_crowe_> and I am a windows environment admin
<c_smtih> never owned one.
<c_smtih> heh, nice.
<saul_crowe_> Unity operates like a smartphone really
<saul_crowe_> categories and whatnot
<c_smtih> if you aren't using Ubuntu 11.10 beta 2, but using Ubuntu 11.04, you're in for a few nice treats in 11.10.
<saul_crowe_> anyone who has used an Iphone or droid etc.
<saul_crowe_> will def. be able to navigate through unity no prob
<c_smtih> the closest I have is a Samsung SGH-A877
<c_smtih> and an Ipod Nano 5G.
<c_smtih> the Samsung in no way is to my knowledge a Smartphone. but I haven't checked too much into that.
<saul_crowe_> Yes!  I heard it was revamped from "Natty"
<saul_crowe_> Natty, people complained was TOO simple...lol
<Brian_H> I really like it, I'm using the kubuntu edition.  There are still some qwuarks with kde though that need to be ironed out though
<c_smtih> yeah, plus, if people prefer, they can now safely install GNOME3 without breaking Unity.
<saul_crowe_> I prefer KDE but GNOME is great too
<c_smtih> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 (the Unity version) and openSUSE 11.4
<saul_crowe_> Nice
<saul_crowe_> i use Kubuntu and Fedora
<saul_crowe_> Fedora has Unity
<saul_crowe_> I have to say that it IS pretty slick
<c_smtih> yep, love the dual-boot setup, ensures that if I install over one OS, I have another that I can use right away, or if the other OS goes corrupt, I can still use the secondary with a quick tweak to GRUB.
<Brian_H> I need to get a laptop/device for testing
<c_smtih> wait, Fedora has Unity? I thought they had GNOME3.....
<Brian_H> unfortunately the work config/setup is unique enough that running bleeding edge doesn't work out so well
<c_smtih> in Fedora 15, GNOME3 Shell was the DE.
<saul_crowe_> Oh my bad
<saul_crowe_> my netbook has Ubuntu with the Natty
<saul_crowe_> 11.04
<c_smtih> yeah, just checked the Fedora Project site, and Fedora 15 does indeed have GNOME3 Shell
<saul_crowe_> My Laptop has Fedora and it is GNOME3
<saul_crowe_> you're right
<c_smtih> GNOME3 Shell is nice, just takes a bit of getting used to.
<saul_crowe_> Back Track 5 is now built on GNOME 3 too isn't it?
<c_smtih> well, gonna have to cook dinner in half an hour, yum!
<c_smtih> guess I'll get some of my packages installed before I do that, it was nice talking. see ya all later, and at the IRC meeting tomorrow if anyone here is attending it.
<saul_crowe_> IRC?
<saul_crowe_> Which meeting is that?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Doesnt Linbit give out laptops
<Brian_H> yea for work stuff,  still debating if we give them out for personal toying around though ;)
<Brian_H> but our infrastructure is pretty honed so running bleeding edge isn't always compatible :/
<Brian_H> we'll see, maybe santa will bring me one lol
<bkerensa> I wish tgm4883 was about
 * tgm4883 looks in
 * tgm4883 trips bkerensa 
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Should I be worried about BOINC making my new laptop run hot?
<jrebu> bkerensa: what are you using BOINC for, out of curiosity.
<jrebu> ^ pretend there was a question mark somewhere
<bkerensa> jrebu: For WCG
<bkerensa> Brian_H we need to setup a Ubuntu Hour sometime soon
<bkerensa> so the guys and gals (if their are any) can get together for some drinks
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> I'm all for it man
<Brian_H> I'll be out till the 15th, but if you name a place I'll show up
<Brian_H> oct 6th-15th
<bkerensa> That would work
<bkerensa> Brian_H do you like sushi? Me and nathwill do :)
<nathwill> hellz yeah
<Brian_H> not so much, but the woman does like sake ;)
<bkerensa> nathwill: speaking of it there is a buffet in Tigard that makes Sushi as good as that place we went
<bkerensa> =o selection isnt huge but they have 13-14 types
<nathwill> excellent
 * bkerensa might hit them up tomorrow 
<nathwill> haha, jerk. i'll be orphaned in the country
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> buy some before you leave and bring dry ice
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i wouldn't trust sushi from hicksville, except to help me commit hari kiri
<bkerensa> Tigard is hicksville?
<bkerensa> well put it this way... The guys at the Koji we went to were Latinos making sushi :D the guys in Tigard are atleast Japanese :D
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> no, where i'm going down south is hicksville
<nathwill> tigard is fine
<bkerensa> Indeed
<bkerensa> Roseburg heh
<nathwill> it's worse than that
<bkerensa> thats across from where my grandmother lives
<nathwill> it's Glide
<bkerensa> near Drain, OR
<bkerensa> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<bkerensa> GLIDE
<nathwill> which is the asshole of Roseburg
<bkerensa> their HS burned down
<nathwill> yeah, we were down visiting her folks when it happened
<nathwill> no connection
<nathwill> *cough*
<bkerensa> my fiancee's brother lived there for awhile
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> with her dad
<nathwill> huh
<bkerensa> I hear nothing but bad things
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, i dunno why anyone would
<nathwill> not anyone who didn't grow up there or isn't retired anyways
<bkerensa> apparently they dont have any broadband
<nathwill> it's not too bad if you're retired i think
<nathwill> yeah. satellite/dsl ftw
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> no cable tv right? just netflix by dvd
<nathwill> they've got satellite
<bkerensa> I heard the cable company closed down shop
<nathwill> which is bloody expensive as hell
<bkerensa> oh cool
<bkerensa> yeah satellite is bad
<nathwill> because her dad is stubborn as hell and won't give up his ENORMOUS satellite dish for one of the smaller ones
<bkerensa> I had it in SF for awhile and they always had weird issues like price debates with MTV
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> does the size of a dish change price?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: Dont fret... I have to go to Salem in November for like a week
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> well apparently it does. he has to use a really old receiver. when his receiver broke he had to shop garage sales to find a replacement
<bkerensa> She insists on doing a family thanksgiving.... I was like AGH cant we just cook a turkey and buy pies and such?
<nathwill> because the new ones don't work w/ the monster dish
<nathwill> yeah...
<nathwill> family, ugh
<bkerensa> Oh nice... @Cloiudflare just DM'ed me they sent me a box of t-shirts :) mighty friendly of them
<bkerensa> UserVoice sent me two t-shirts today... 4 note pads... stickers.. pens and 5 packs of orange Trident gum :D
<nathwill> that is excellent
<bkerensa> yeah I like Gum :D
<nathwill> alrighty, i'm bailing. gotta hit the road :( y'all have a good one. i'll be back if the internet is tolerable down there.
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-30
 * c_smtih is back
<MarkDude> bkerensa: hasJefSpatula been hasslin'  you?
<MarkDude> my xchat brokeand i cant fixit
<MarkDude> im retarded
<c_smith> Markdude, Wish I had a way to help there.
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you here?
<gepr> is there an IRC client that places a widget in the Unity notification/indicator area?
<Brian_H> I know xchat does in regular gnome and quassel does in kde, but not sure how that works in unity
<gepr> i'm using xchat now.  I like it.  but it doesn't put anything up in that notification area.  Pidgin does, though.
<adam_g> gepr: is xchat-indicator plugin installed? i dont use xchat but just guessing... desc: "XChat plugin to utilize the Messaging Indicator"
<gepr> hm.  the plugin shows up in the preferences for xchat.  but the xchat-gnome-indicator package is NOT installed.  i'll install it and see.  thanks.
<gepr> Aha!  That did it.  Thanks adam_g.
<adam_g> :)
<adam_g> or, just to make sure its working
<adam_g> gepr: :)
<MarkDude> grep?
<MarkDude> ;)
<MarkDude> bkerensa: so Chris could not help but notice how Oregon appears to be more active than other teams
 * MarkDude told him- yres it is
<gepr> MarkDude: no, it's not a permutation on grep... it stands for genetically epilepsy prone rat! 8^)
 * MarkDude did not know that
<MarkDude> Now feels like he can grep gepr
<MarkDude> :D
<gepr> well, I recant.  the xchat icon under the little envelope in the upper right merely launches a new xchat process, even if I've already launched one using that icon.  perhaps I should try uninstalling the gnome-specific xchat stuff and using the generic packages?
<gepr> sorry if this is way too noobish for the channel.  if it is, i can stop.
<gepr> ok.  so the regular xchat, xchat-common, and xchat-indicator create an indicator that works (resummons the already running xchat process) whereas the xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, and xchat-gnome-indicator packages do NOT.  But, counter intuitively, the xchat-gnome-* packages show the "package supported" icon in synaptic.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-01
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Who is Chris?
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> hyello
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-02
<nathwill> greetings from the umpqua!
<c_smith> g'day! :D
<MarkDude> Hello c_smith
<c_smith> hey, have you heard of Frozen Synapse?
<c_smith> markdude, have you ever heard of or tried Frozen Synapse?
<MarkDude> No I have not c_smith - what is it?
<c_smith> it's a good game that's still in beta, but very much playable.
<c_smith> I got the game in the Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle which bundles it, Trauma, and the Humble Frozenbyte bundle.
<MarkDude> What type of game?
<c_smith> Turn based strategy game.
<c_smith> not RTS, but strategy nonetheless.
<c_smith> and the game isn't based on resources, it more keeping your squad alive and beating the opponent, as the squad member you have are the only ones you will get.
<MarkDude> Ok, so I dont need to mine stuff?
<MarkDude> Or grow vegetables like in farmville?
 * MarkDude played some zombie crap on facebook
<c_smith> nope, no resource gathering is or any of that, pure tactics and outwitting your opponent.
<MarkDude> Was ok with it- and then they wanted me to grow plants, I was like - NO farmville
<c_smith> I'd be the same way.
<c_smith> but this game, is a gem, you just direct the vatforms (soldiers in this game) and try to avoid having them go into a suicide mission. it's all about thinking ahead of the opponent, good thing there's a function to simulate what you think will happen.
<MarkDude> Does it work on Linux
<MarkDude> ?
<c_smith> I have it running natively on Linux, it comes for Linux, Mac and PC, I'd recommend buying the Humble Frozen Synapse bundle, as buying the game alone costs more that what could be named as the price for the bundle, even if you name a price of $5 for the bundle, it's still a quarter of what the game alone costs.
<MarkDude> ok
<c_smith> if you do get the game, hope to see you ingame! :D
<c_smith> fair warning, though, the bundle needs at least a prepaid debit card, as the only payment methods are paypal, Google Checkout, and Amazon payments.
<MarkDude> ok
<c_smith> so, did the irc meeting actually happen on friday?
<c_smith> bkerensa, did the irc meeting on friday happen? or did it actually get cancelled?
<nathwill> mailing list said it was postponed
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-24
<goddard> whats up gangsters
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yes :) even more going on in private e-mail then on the news scene
<goddard> the new thunderbird features are nice
<bkerensa> goddard: which?
<goddard> chat for one
<goddard> bkerensa: you used it
<bkerensa> goddard: I only use it for email
<goddard> what do you use on irc
<bkerensa> goddard: I use xchat
<goddard> bkerensa: its very similar
<bkerensa> goddard: Yeah but I use a python plugin for xchat to do ircop stuff on freenode and plus I crash Thunderbird far too much for it to be my irc client :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I can't say I 100% disagree with all the hoopla
<tgm4883> less from a trust/privacy standpoint, and more from a "there needs to be a separate lens for this"
<bkerensa> tgm4883: also despite marks post and comment saying there is a privacy policy
<bkerensa> I can assure that is not true
<bkerensa> there is not currently any privacy policy that covers how Canonical handles the data
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> well not a public one ayway
<bkerensa> in fact in my blog post about zeitgeist I mentioned this and mpt from Canonical Design confirmed
<tgm4883> which since this isn't released yet, probably not necessary.
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> they are collecting data now
<bkerensa> and handling it
<bkerensa> there must be thousands of people running 12.10 already
<tgm4883> in either case, I still don't think it should be in the main home lens
<bkerensa> +1
<tgm4883> could be thousands of people that don't care though
<bkerensa> I wonder how what some of the local canonical folks think about it being in the home dash
<bkerensa> I would personally not mind a shopping lens
<bkerensa> but totally seperate
<tgm4883> bkerensa, well supposedly there is a separate lens
<tgm4883> since the package name is unity-lens-shopping or something to that effect
<tgm4883> although strictly speaking, it's the scope that would need to specify if it's available to global search
<tgm4883> personally I'd just like them to stop breaking my scope in 12.10
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah and the lens also pings productsearch.ubuntu.com every two minutes regardless if you are doing searches
<bkerensa> tgm4883: what is your scope?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, the mythtv scope
<tgm4883> it's been broken twice now in 12.10 due to changes they've made
<goddard> what does mozilla use for its plugin system
<goddard> bkerensa: thats werid my thunderbird never crashes
<goddard> how do you make it crash?
<bkerensa> goddard: deleting 4000 e-mails at a time
<bkerensa> :)
<goddard> ahh haven't tried that yet
<bkerensa> gnight
<nathwill> hi all
<nathwill> bkerensa, not running proposed
<nathwill> should i?
<bkerensa> nathwill: idk up to you
<nathwill> why would i want to?
<bkerensa> nathwill: idk get proposed updates?
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> ok... more breakage?
<bkerensa> I have had very little breakage
<bkerensa> nothing has broken for me I find remotely essential
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: so I made front page Slashdot, HN, Reddit, Distrowatch
<nathwill> cool. might do it
<bkerensa> and some site called tweakers.net
<nathwill> oh?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah
<nathwill> is this your "quit fud'ing bitches" article?
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> it was a good article, i read it this wknd
<bkerensa> but I did get one thing sorted which was there is no privacy policy
<nathwill> did it cripple your site?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> so last night Mark put me in touch with Canonical's General Counsel
<nathwill> well they should do a better job explaining where the data's coming from
<nathwill> interesting
<bkerensa> and they were not aware of this lens or the privacy manager
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> wow
<bkerensa> so idk I guess they are writing a privacy policy now
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> yeah... i maean, an easy "online search results" toggle would be good on the privacy page
<nathwill> and i think make people ease up a bit
<nathwill> i do really like the previews, and really like the incorporation of software-center info
<nathwill> it's really shaping up into a sexy desktop
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I would prefer the shopping lens have its own area though instead of being in the home
<bkerensa> and more shopping providers would be nice so you could find the best price
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> well, home incorporates results from everywhere...
<nathwill> so... even if it had its own lense, to keep the paradigm, it'd have to be shown on home too
<nathwill> i agree the best way to exclude is use the specific lens relevant to the search you're performing
<bkerensa> c_smith: When you are having flgrx issues is it on 12.10?
<goddard> the amazon lens seems cool
<goddard> i love amazon
<bkerensa> slangasek: if I see a patch on a foundation bug and it is irrelevant to the source package can I remove the patch tag so nobody wastes time reviewing it?
<bkerensa> The bug in question is Bug #1055433
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1055433 in acerhk (Ubuntu) "Accelerometer non functional (acer-wmi) in Acer W500/501" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055433
<slangasek> bkerensa: if the "patch" is not a patch, then by all means yes
<slangasek> bkerensa: what do you mean "on a foundation bug", though?
<slangasek> acerhk isn't a package the foundations team supports
<bkerensa> slangasek: not a foundation bug I don't think but your bot commented on it. .
<slangasek> ah, ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: the patch does not appear to be sane since it applies to a file not found in the source package
<slangasek> the bot automatically adds a patch tag for all new "patch" attachments
<bkerensa> ah
<slangasek> it's housekeeping, not gospel ;)
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: so for bugs we have patches on is it more likely they will land if they had a MP over a attached patch?
<slangasek> I don't know
<bkerensa> k
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-25
<bkerensa> Bug #1054776
<lubotu1> Error: Launchpad bug 1054776 could not be found
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> tgm4883: canonical nuked the shopping lens bug
<sbeattie> ITYM bug 1055766
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1055766 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055766
<sbeattie> but I'm not really paying attention
<bkerensa> Bug #1054776
<lubotu1> Error: Launchpad bug 1054776 could not be found
<sbeattie> still there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1054776 not sure what lubotu1's problem is
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1054776 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Don't include remote searches in the home lens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sbeattie> "#'s are sooo confusing"
<tgm4883> bkerensa, well thats..... interesting
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I wish some LP admins would just lock that bug from further comments
<bkerensa> yeah
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I think the bigger bug is that you can install Adobe CSS6 now
<bkerensa> lol
<goddard> monring oregon ubuntu well morning for me
<nathwill> morning goddard :)
<nathwill> it's still technically morning, anyways
<goddard> sweet!
<goddard> :D
<goddard> gotta finish up the longest running web project of my life
<goddard> its the kind of project that never ends haha
<bkerensa> morning
<bkerensa> is it still technically morning
<goddard> apparently haha
<goddard> i thought morning ended when McDonalds stopped serving breakfast
<nathwill> morning ends at the meridian
<nathwill> so what's the long-running project?
<philballew> bkerensa, I assule you extracted shuttleworth's fingerprints and dna off the thing?
<philballew> Mail the stuff here and ill have my chemistry major friends clone him.
<goddard> philballew: i think we only really need to clone his bank account
<bkerensa> goddard: tor over irc.... uhh so slow ;p
<philballew> I tried last week writing a few zeros on my one dollar bill, but the bank did not buy it...
<bkerensa> nathwill: im almost thinking setting thunderbird to pop is better than imap
<nathwill> why
<nathwill> pop is terrible
<nathwill> you lose syncing
<nathwill> and you can't access folders
<nathwill> don't do it!
<philballew> pine!
<bkerensa> nathwill: Googles IMAP sucks
<philballew> bkerensa, i thought Thunderbird died?
<bkerensa> Feature Development is dead
<bkerensa> and Mozilla is not spending much time on it
<bkerensa> like zero time
<bkerensa> there is talks of crowdfunding money to hire someone to maintain it
<philballew> ah, well business use it, maybe they can pull some money
<nathwill> bkerensa how does googles imap suck?
<nathwill> also, see previous comments re: calendar integration
<goddard> bkerensa: nah its fast
<goddard> thunderbird is open source
<goddard> how can it ever die?
<goddard> Mozilla the company just said they were only going to do security fixes in fact i think that made a lot of people fired up and start making changes cause thunderbird now has new features and looks better
<goddard> there really is nothing as good as thunderbird
<bkerensa> nathwill: tis slow
<bkerensa> goddard: those changes were already in the pipeline before the announcement
<bkerensa> Thunderbird believe it or not does not have a great number of contributors that are not Mozilla Employees
<bkerensa> and the contributors who are not MoCo usually do trivial patches
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> bkerensa, you should use a real mail provider that supports folders and doesn't leave you set up with bullshit tags
<nathwill> you should enable client-side caching
<nathwill> and you should say to only pre-load msg headers for msgs < Xkb
<nathwill> shit, host your own, you gots VPS
<nathwill> and then celebrate your privacy and the fact that any subpoenas have to go to you instead of some corporation that doesn't give a hot
<nathwill> *hoot
<bkerensa> nathwill: Well ya know I would do that soon when blkperl lets us rack the server
<bkerensa> then I can take back my dedicated EC2 :)
<nathwill> heh
<blkperl> bkerensa: its in my queue now, so when I get time....
<nathwill> blkperl, when you start getting close, lmk when a good time to bring it down would be, i'll be the one delivering it
 * bkerensa runs to do a call with Rackspace
<bkerensa> nathwill: psh
<bkerensa> nathwill: im coming too man
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> okey doke
<bkerensa> that was an easy call
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: moar servers
<bkerensa> now I can move Ubuntu Oregon off my person Amazon acct
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yay
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> rackspace huh?
<nathwill> the guy who just hired me just left rackspace
<goddard> bkerensa: besides the massive amounts of user contributed extensions
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah there going to sponsor a cloudlayer instance
<bkerensa> so Im gonna move znc to that
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> heh
<goddard> which eventually get pulled into the code base
<nathwill> prepare to die lurkers!
<nathwill> :)
<bkerensa> oh wow
<bkerensa> so looks like I can get a dedicated server
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> and its softlayer
<bkerensa> I included a $250 credit/month
<bkerensa> wow
<goddard> cweber10: never talks in here man he is always lurking
<bkerensa> "if you grow an need more, let me know, I can then increase it for you."
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa pokes cweber10 
<nathwill> i've got a softlayer credit too if you need it
<bkerensa> nathwill: the card?
<goddard> i went to school with that guy
<nathwill> bkerensa yes
<goddard> you have amazon credit?
<bkerensa> I have like 20 of those
<nathwill> ah
<bkerensa> goddard: I do
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> but its on my acct
<goddard> hook me up
<goddard> damn
<goddard> :D
<bkerensa> :P man I had to make a android app for that
<bkerensa> root is precious to me
<bkerensa> :D
<goddard> say what?
<goddard> you make android apps and get free amazon credit?
<goddard> good deal
<bkerensa> goddard: it was a promo they had going for awhile so I made an android app :)
<MaskilPDX> bk
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, Thought you might like that youtube video
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: :D
<bkerensa> its inspiring me to go gimp some more gangnam madness
<MaskilPDX> Maybe you should gimp some Carly Rae Jepsen
<nathwill> hi maskilpdx! how's things at deschutes?
<MaskilPDX> The brewery?
<nathwill> aye, aren't you the one what works there, or am i hallucinating again
<MaskilPDX> Your high!
<MaskilPDX> ;)
<MaskilPDX> I am self employed
<MaskilPDX> Used to work in Education
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> time to put down the mushrooms
<bkerensa> nathwill: mushroom
<nathwill> badger?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-26
<goddard> bkerensa: hey
<cweber10> bkerensa: I am here off and on just have classes.
<cweber10> Yesterday was a busy day
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-27
<blkperl> slangasek: can you SRU this patch into precise? bug #932166
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 932166 in ganeti (Ubuntu) "ganeti2 can not determine kvm version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932166
<slangasek> blkperl: not right now, but you can? :)
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | ► Events: 12.10 Release Party - http://j.mp/PHMF9Z  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | If nobody is available the mailing list is an excellent option for help!
<MaskilPDX> Are you online bkerensa
<goddard> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_beefy_ivy&num=1
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: I am
<MaskilPDX> You mentioned moving servers from Portland to Seattle
<MaskilPDX> NetworkRedux?
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: nope just migrate data from Amazon's DC in Boardman to Softlayer in Seattle
<bkerensa> ;)
<MaskilPDX> Ahhh.
<bkerensa> kees: if we have any BSP's for the next 12 month Ubuntu Oregon has joined Softlayer's catalyst program so we wont need SPI :)
<bkerensa> We can deploy Cloud, Bare Metal and Dedicated assets as we need it
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-28
<kees> bkerensa: cool!
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know if we will see DVD's for 12.10? I imagine that will be the cheaper wrote than USB's
<slangasek> bkerensa: it's possible there will be DVDs... that's a marketing decision, Ubuntu Engineering has said we don't care :)
<bkerensa> Pretty cool article http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2012/09/meet-the-ubuntu-women.php
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-23
<bkerensa> slangasek: were you headed down today still?
<slangasek> bkerensa: ... no?
<bkerensa> oh nvm
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: do packages with debhelper apparently no longer need misc:Depends?
<bkerensa> =o
<slangasek> nothing has changed wrt ${misc:Depends}
<bkerensa> slangasek: huh paultag pointed me to a debian ml item which seems to suggest misc depends are not being added now
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://lists.debian.org/debian-desktop/2012/08/msg00003.html
<slangasek> bkerensa: that doesn't say anything of the kind...
<bkerensa> slangasek: I found out what happened
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> slangasek: ubuntu broke mozilla :(
<blkperl> err thunderbird
<slangasek> blkperl: I blame the NSA
<blkperl> slangasek: bug 1213744
<lubotu1> bug 1213744 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird stopped displaying folders" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213744
<blkperl> slangasek: so this is fairly critical bug for me as it has broken thunderbird on all of our labs
<blkperl> slangasek: anything you can do to help?
<slangasek> blkperl: I don't touch thunderbird with a 10-foot poll; I'd suggest contacting the package uploader (chrisccoulson) on IRC, and also verifying which releases the issue is reproducible with and whether it's reproducible from a pristine account or not
<blkperl> thanks for the irc handle
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-25
<bkerensa> slangasek: how was knitting?
<slangasek> bkerensa: this sweater is lopsided!
<adam_g> Brian_H, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1185756 <- you guys might be interested in weighin in there
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 1185756 in drbd8 (Ubuntu Precise) "drbd8-utils not compatible with linux-lts-raring kernel in 12.04" [High,Confirmed]
<Brian_H> Thanks :-)  saw that the other day. I'll see what I can do.  Down at oracle conference this week. It's crazy to say the least
<adam_g> Brian_H, cool. i dont remember how risky it is to force re-create internal metadata
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-09-24
<bkerensa_> kees: dat NSS vuln
<bkerensa_> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-09-25
<kees> bkerensa_: dat bash
<wxl> +1 kees
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-09-26
<sgclark> Hi folks, sorry I was away enjoying KDE's akademy, I would like to get involved in Ubuntu oregon :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-21
<bkerensa> @wxl any plans for a release party?
<meetingology> bkerensa: Error: "wxl" is not a valid command.
<wxl> not yet, bkerensa. been slammed. are you offering the mozilla offices?
<bkerensa> wxl: depends when
<bkerensa> :)
<wxl> bkerensa: what works?
<bkerensa> well I have to find someone who can host us in the office
<bkerensa> so if there is a date or two or three
<bkerensa> I could run it by the entire office
<bkerensa> and see who volunteers
<bkerensa> plus I have to check the office calendar
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> well oct 22 is release
<wxl> i really can't do it on the 19th or 26th
<wxl> or the 3rd. especially not the 3rd
<bkerensa> wxl: want to do one that day?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> if so I can pitch it
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> looking at the wrong month :/
<bkerensa> lol
<wxl> could probably work out something with the 24th, 25th
<wxl> weekends before or after are fine with me too
<bkerensa> let me know which one or two you can for certain propose
<bkerensa> and ill send them to the office mailman list
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and if we can set something up ill promote locally
<bkerensa> get some of the old Ubuntu Oregon folks out of the wood works
<wxl> gotta talk to "the boss"
<bkerensa> like nathwill
<bkerensa> and co
<bkerensa> and PLUG folks
 * bkero is now known as TheBoss.
<bkerensa> also FreeGeek is always an option
<bkerensa> of and ofc bkero if he not backpacking mongolia
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> I'm in Portland
<bkero> Although don't work for moz anymore
<bkerensa> bkero: redhat :P
<bkero> yup
<bkerensa> you use Fedora too now?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> Redhat PDX office is my living room.
<bkerensa> i didnt know Redhat had a PDX office
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bkero: are you going to All thing open in NC?
<bkero> I hope I'm not going back to NC anytime soon.
<bkerensa> I got invited by some folks at redhat but unfortunately have a wedding the same wek
<bkerensa> LOL
<wxl> nice vikingredwolf
<sgclark> hey all
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
<wxl> hai sgclark
<wxl> bkerensa: why'd ya give up on mozilla?
<sgclark> behind on email, did we decide on a global jam date? or any other function?
<wxl> i've been behind on everything, so i think no.
<sgclark> ok, not just me then :)
<bkerensa> wxl: I did not give up I am working on new projects
<wxl> ic
<bkerensa> wxl: :P also if someone wants to grab these banners and table clothes sometime
<bkerensa> would be awesome
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I am getting rid of my swag cabinet in the office that it is current in
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> bkerensa: yeah well maybe you should take me up on my previous offer of just having them shipped
<bkerensa> wxl:  We could do that
<bkerensa> or sgclark could take them
<bkerensa> whichever works
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> well i don't think sgclark gets down here too much
<bkerensa> true
<bkerensa> but they might be needed more in Portland
<bkerensa> most of the loco members are here
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I think there are only four of you down there
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> also it is possible to have two sets
<bkerensa> California has two or three
<bkerensa> one for Northern Cali and one or two for Southern
<wxl> true true
<wxl> sgclark: wanna take them the swag from bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> I have actually been thinking about kicking off some events here again soon
<bkerensa> for Ubuntu Oregon
<wxl> that'd be great
<bkerensa> people been missing it up here
<bkerensa> need to find some time though ;)
<bkerensa> running my own open source project has been draining
<wxl> i'm kind of feeling like i should groom someone else to take over and someone from portaldn to boot
<bkerensa> :P sgclark
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> i just don't have the time and freedom to go up and down to portland whenever i want
<wxl> what';s your own project bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> Glucosio
<bkerensa> http://glucosio.org
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> TL;DR Open Source Diabetes Management and Research Apps
<wxl> WOW
<wxl> very cool!!!!
<wxl> i have a friend that could use this
<bkerensa> Android releases in a couple weeks.... iOS is underway.... web app is on burner but still planned and will in turn be ported to work for Ubuntu Phone and Firefox OS
<bkerensa> And we have a huge team too
<bkerensa> In just two months I have been able to bring on 50+ contributors
<wxl> very cool
<bkerensa> that includes the core team ofc
<bkerensa> when we launch we will also have the app translated to every major language
<wxl> that's incredible
<bkerensa> and many minor ones like swahili
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> congrats bkerensa
<bkerensa> anyways we will see how it goes
<bkerensa> maybe in six months form a 501(c)3
<bkerensa> do some kickstarter and seek some grants
<bkerensa> hopefully someday have some desktop apps too
<bkerensa> most important though is the research api for universities
<bkerensa> we hope this will accelerate diabetes research
<wxl> that's really remarkable
<sgclark> very nice
<sgclark> time is an issue with me as well haha
<sgclark> though I am done with my Euro trips for the moment. we'll see if I can muster up time to work on Portland loco stuffs
<wxl> sgclark: at least you're in portland
<sgclark> well Hillsboro
<wxl> my concern is that because i'm not close, i won't be able to do the necessary things to really make things happen where most of the people are
<wxl> yeah well it's not eugene :)
<sgclark> lol true
<sgclark> no one person can do that. will take a group effort
<wxl> yes that's true
<sgclark> we all got busy, it happens. we just do stuff when we can is all.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> i just don't want to let anyone down, either
<sgclark> folks will understand.
<wxl> ok thanks for the reassurance sgclark :)
<wxl> i should send an email
<sgclark> I am done with major travel so I can help more for the moment. Should probably start with the global jam or release party?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> i think a release party would be great
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> a global jam too but that will take more coordinating methinks
<sgclark> probably right.
<wxl> maybe we should do an irc global jam
<sgclark> maybe global jam can possibly be tied in with LTS release as that will give us lots of time to plan
<wxl> THAT is a great idea
<sgclark> or work with Salem crew to do a get together, that seems central to us all
<wxl> maybe going forward aiming for a global jam every LTS would be good
<sgclark> yeah
<bkerensa> does lp support git yet?
<sgclark> pretty sure I read that it does now
<bkerensa> like can I use git on any repo and totally ignore bzr?
<bkerensa> hmm
<wxl> mmmmm i'm not sure about that
<wxl> i haven't actually explored the git integration too much
<sgclark> no clue how it works though.
<sgclark> me either
<wxl> alright well i think i'm going to do lunch
<bkerensa> oh it is that time
<wxl> good chatting with you guys and here's to getting together sometime soon!!!!
<sgclark> ok. have a good day.
<wxl> u2
<bkerensa> indeed
<sgclark> yes we will sort out something :)
<bkerensa> sgclark: portland is not too far away
<bkerensa> :D
<sgclark> well not for us in the area lol, but it is a trek for some
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> we need bullet train to Eugene and Salem
<sgclark> yeah
<tiwake> wont help me at all
<tiwake> a portal gun would be more useful XD
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-23
<tiwake> does anyone know if there is a place to get drunk and do linux things in portland?
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-09-28
<bkerensa> o/
